# Productive Catch



## deepsouth (Sep 19, 2004)

Monday morning 7 to Noon. Corpus ICW, South of Marker 37, piggy perch.
All trout, largest 271/2"


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

Why didn't you release that big girl?

they aren't fit to eat.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Great catch and pictures deepsouth.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

MattyMaster said:


> Why didn't you release that big girl?
> 
> they aren't fit to eat.


I was wondering how long this was going to take....

Nice catch.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

MattyMaster said:


> Why didn't you release that big girl?
> 
> they aren't fit to eat.


beacuse it's legal to keep one per day over 25 and it's his business if he chooses to do so.

and for everyone else - no more piling on...please


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice catch! Congrats on the big girl!
-KC


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> beacuse it's legal to keep one per day over 25 and it's his business if he chooses to do so.
> 
> and for everyone else - no more piling on...please


and they taste JUST LIKE TROUT! making my mouth water!:bounce:


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

good catch. congrats on the big girl.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great catch fellas, well done. Please don't hestitate from posting reports/pics on here simply because others question your catch. You all look like you're well within the law, congrats again on stickin' em.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Amen Funky Monky....Nice catchin guys


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

nice haul,thats a fine 27 if you decide on mounting go with a fiberglass mount looks the same in evry way and last longer than the real fish.just a thought.tls jay


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice report!


----------



## John Mills (Mar 25, 2006)

Real nice catch, and nice 27" trout.


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

Speckle catcher,
you need to chill out.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Nice catch!



MattyMaster said:


> Why didn't you release that big girl?
> 
> they aren't fit to eat.


Maybe it was gut hooked and bleeding and for sure a goner?

Maybe he tried to release it but it wouldn't ever take off?

Maybe he wants a skin mount of the fish?

He was within the law, so who cares, lol.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Cactus said:


> Speckle catcher,
> you need to chill out.


I don't think he pulled your chain.....


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Ruh-roh!


Cactus said:


> Speckle catcher,
> you need to chill out.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Cactus said:


> Speckle catcher,
> you need to chill out.


how about this Cactus...

I've already had to delete several posts in this thread because one person decided to keep one fish over 25" - which he is entitled to do by law.

*bashing of fishing reports here is not acceptable.*

and no, I did not pull your chain.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well said Speckle-Catcher.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice catch. Great 27 incher. If I ever catch one like that you can be sure I'm keeping it.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Not to add to insult but this just makes it worse when you read one of your post. I just hate seeing people post good fish and get questioned about there LEGAL fish. Off the soapbox

One 27"er or 6 5lbr's which would be worst Mr. Conservationist?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=76878


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Awesome....Great Photo and fish.......

And Thanks SC...


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome catch fellas The catch and grease method I lovvvvvvvvvvve it


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Seaweed - I do agree with you analysis - but that discussion is better left to the "general fishing" board or "the jungle"

not here


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

As long as the person is withing the regulations, there is no sense in saying anything bad. Some guys are just jealous that they can't catch nice stringers.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Very nice catch. Boy if I caught a nice mess of fish like that, Heck yesI'd be showing
everybody I could and puttin the smack to go with it...

Congrats on a very nice stringer.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

nice catch and i have yet to catch my 25+" speck and you can bet when i do its gonna be kept for the wall or if i am real hungry i will have two huge fillets for the grill.


----------



## kevin122344 (May 25, 2005)

great catch!


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

Look, i'm just saying that what that guy said was not that bad and there are bigger things to worry about than this mickey mouse stuff. And for the record nice stringer and i myself would have kept her to.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

I didnt see anyone say anything bad. He just asked a legit question on why he kept the big girl when most fisherman wouldnt. No big deal.


----------



## LoneStarFree (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice fish! I hope to do the same this weekend and next week.


----------



## No Nibblers (Nov 19, 2004)

I can not believe with all the responses no one asked the most important question. 
Where did you catch them? (please do not reply in the mouth)
Good job on the catch. Heading out of that area this weekend.
Chuck


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 19, 2004)

*There Always*

a couple idiots everywhere you go, they are usually people that don't have a life so they have some psychological need to get into other's lives/business. appreciate the positive comments from the others.


----------



## ten#sow (Oct 7, 2004)

4thbreak said:


> I didnt see anyone say anything bad. He just asked a legit question on why he kept the big girl when most fisherman wouldnt. No big deal.


I AGREE!!


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

Great Catch! Its been a few years since I've caught one that big. 4th Break and ten#sow, why was that even a legit question? Why did that guy even care? Its not his business to begin with. As for asking why he kept it when most fisherman wouldn't? Most every fisherman I know woulda kept that fish and been well within their right to do so. Most of you "holier than thou" have kept more 25" plus fish than most people would even think about keeping. Its cool if you guys agree but ust remember your horse is no higher off the ground than anyone else on here.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Leave the moderating to the moderators.


Cactus said:


> Look, i'm just saying that what that guy said was not that bad and there are bigger things to worry about than this mickey mouse stuff. And for the record nice stringer and i myself would have kept her to.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

See previous post.


4thbreak said:


> I didnt see anyone say anything bad. He just asked a legit question on why he kept the big girl when most fisherman wouldnt. No big deal.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

MattyMaster said:


> Why didn't you release that big girl?
> 
> they aren't fit to eat.


what does it matter? its not like your going to catch it...haha j/k


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats funny 300X. Look how out of hand this thread got. I am cracking up.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I just read this thread and thought the question was perfectly legit. If you want to post and not deal with questions it's called a website get one. However,anyone that tells me that a 27" is good table fare I will have to disagree with.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Fishing reports are just that - reports. They are not up for debate and comments on other's practices as long as they are within the law.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Yes, that sounds right but then we would have these 1 post threads and were is the fun in that? Is it a crime to ask a question?

If it's a legal catch post what you will and be honest about it that way all can make an honest opinion of what they think about you.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

It is not a crime but it is a violation of forum rules. The reports section is for reports, not for picking apart other fishermen when they are within the law. All bets are off when guys hold up two 28" trout and say I had a great day.

This question has been asked and answered Tony. I think you have been around here long enough to know that. Stuff like this is what runs people off and makes them reluctant to post reports. It is not cool.



Tony in Brownsville said:


> Yes, that sounds right but then we would have these 1 post threads and were is the fun in that? Is it a crime to ask a question?
> 
> If it's a legal catch post what you will and be honest about it that way all can make an honest opinion of what they think about you.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Well I disagree but hey I can get along so no more questions about releasing ,size, preference of bait ,Etc....


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Yeah, take it to whatever extreme you need to but I think you know what I mean. Have a good one.


Tony in Brownsville said:


> Well I disagree but hey I can get along so no more questions about releasing ,size, preference of bait ,Etc....


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

deepsouth - nice catch, congrats on the big girl.

to others - I'm new to this site, I come here to read fishing reports and share in the joy of the sport of fishing. I read this thread and frankly, I'm not so sure I want to participate here. I want to read and share reports and techniques. Not argue back and forth about who's doing what with who's dog in whoever's backyard. 

The moderators are extremely lenient I.M.O. - any post that bashes or is counterproductive should be eliminated immediately, I will watch a little while more but I've got one foot out the door now.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

SKS

You may want to click on the name of the folks whose comments you don't care for and look up all the post they have made to threads on this site. I think when you consider their overall contribution you will find that most all are truly moderate.

Hope you do stick around as many great things are shared here.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

i am having a blast...


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Congrats! Hope I'll be that lucky tomorrow.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

do ya'll see now why one seemingly innocent question gets blown out of proportion and the ensuing argument it causes?

*the post by SKSouth is exactly the reason why negative (or seemingly negative) comments are not allowed on the fishing reports board.*

If you want to discuss why "so and so" kept a 32" trout to eat it...start a new thread in the General Fishing Discussion board, and throw a link in there back to the reports board and discuss it there.

But not here.


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

I think Matty is just a prankster . lol, he knew exactly what response was coming out when he asked that question. It's really getting old.

Lets get back to the reason people started this website. I want to read reports, learn new techniques, and read the good stories inbetween that makes everyone smile at their desk. Hell i want to daydream a little at work about my next fishing trip, not read 1 good report and 50 lame rebutals. Lets see more reports!



MattyMaster said:


> Why didn't you release that big girl?
> 
> they aren't fit to eat.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

thanks Fatrat -I feel the same way.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Nice catch!!!!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

fatrat82 said:


> I think Matty is just a prankster . lol, he knew exactly what response was coming out when he asked that question. It's really getting old.
> 
> Lets get back to the reason people started this website. I want to read reports, learn new techniques, and read the good stories inbetween that makes everyone smile at their desk. Hell i want to daydream a little at work about my next fishing trip, not read 1 good report and 50 lame rebutals. Lets see more reports!


Pot stiring deserves redies aswell. This is getting old. BTW congrats on the fatty.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Congrats on the catch.*

Great trip.

Some people want to keep a big fish to show and take more pictures also.
It's within their rights and legal.

I think everyone but Specklecatcher has caught one that big. LOL
I hope he's gone for the day!!


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

Sweet report, just wondering, how much does a 27 incher weigh?


----------



## ten#sow (Oct 7, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> Fishing reports are just that - reports. They are not up for debate and comments on other's practices as long as they are within the law.


Then why do they have that little button on the corner that say's quote? And i don't think asking why someone kept a fish is bashing, but i do think he got bashed once he asked it.Also , just because something is within the law doesn't make it the right thing to do.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

dayum.......jealous here 4 sure!!


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

I think 25" plus trout taste great. Remember taste is subjective if it were not the case then no one would catch and keep King fish. 

Great catch and thanks for the report.


----------



## Betty Croaker (Feb 24, 2005)

Great catch! I am a member on several fishing boards and all but one has some contraversy SKSouth. Everyone has opinions. Don't give up on this one.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Yep....great catch and thanks for sharing...and don't mind the negative remarks...it probably just comes from a jealous person


----------

